# problema no apache

## domus-br

ae pessoal oq pode estar errado   :Question:   :Smile: 

```
otavio root # apachectl start

[Thu May 29 13:08:26 2003] [alert] apache: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName

/usr/sbin/apachectl start: httpd could not be started

otavio root #

```

----------

## humpback

vai ver os logs e posta aqui o que lá estiver....

----------

## DataShark

 *domus-br wrote:*   

> ae pessoal oq pode estar errado   
> 
> ```
> otavio root # apachectl start
> 
> ...

 

posta tb o teu /etc/hosts - o problema deve estar aí ...

----------

## domus-br

 *DataShark wrote:*   

>  *domus-br wrote:*   ae pessoal oq pode estar errado   
> 
> ```
> otavio root # apachectl start
> 
> ...

 

127.0.0.1          localhost

----------

## pilla

tenta

127.0.0.1 localhost localhost.localdomain

----------

## domus-br

 *Bloody Bastard wrote:*   

> tenta
> 
> 127.0.0.1 localhost localhost.localdomain

 

valeu   :Wink: 

miseros detalhes q preciso me acustumar, obrigado a todos   :Smile: 

apache agora ta à mil

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## darktux

A vida é feita de promenores   :Wink: 

----------

